# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Geen zin in sex door hormonen?

## juultje

Ik heb nu al enige tijd absoluut geen zin meer in sex. Ik heb 2 kinderen en ik wijt het vaak aan vermoeidheid en stress. De lust in sex ontbreekt, niet alleen richting mijn man, maar ook naar mijzelf. Vroeger, zelfs tijdens mijn zwangerschappen kon ik er soms niet genoeg van krijgen. Nu kan ik mezelf er steeds minder toezetten en als we het helemaal niet meer zouden doen zou me dat niets uitmaken. Het doet me gewoon niets. Nu lees ik op internet dat dit zou kunnen komen door de pil, maar ik heb ook gehoord dat er pillen voor vrouwen zijn die een ander soort hormoon afscheiden. Hoe kan het bijv. dat ik tijdens mijn zwangerschappen zoveel lustgevoelens had, werd er dan toen een ander hormoon aangemaakt. Wie kan mij helpen aan de naam van die pil ( als deze tenminste bestaat ).
De relatie met mijn man is goed en we kunnen er ook goed over praten, hij dwingt me ook absoluut niet. Ik hoop dat er mensen zijn die mij kunnen helpen.  :Smile:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Slik je nu de pil dan? Ze zeggen wel dat je van Yasmin meer zin zou krijgen, maar zou het niet weten, heb toch wel veel zin altijd, ook zonder yasmin  :Wink:  

Je kan het natuurlijk wel proberen. Hoe lang geleden ben je van je 2e kind bevallen? Vaak neemt na een bevalling de zin in sex af, dan gaan er processen in je lichaam spelen die je als het ware emotioneel stimuleren om goed voor je kindje te zorgen. Dit 'normaliseert' vanzelf weer. Kan per vrouw, en per bevalling wisselen, dus kan ook zijn dat je dit dan na je eerste kindje niet had...

Anders moet je gewoon een keer langs je huisarts gaan. Er zijn heus meer vrouwen met dit probleem. Er zijn wel hormonen die je ervoor kunt slikken, maar die zijn dan toch niet vrij verkrijgbaar, moet sowieso via je huisarts!

----------


## Yv

Ik herken mezelf in je verhaal, Juultje. Ik heb ook twee kinderen en minder zin in sex. Het wisselt wel. Als ik het druk heb, denk ik er niet aan tot mijn man er wel zin in heeft. Dan heb ik absoluut geen zin. Hij is lief en zet niet door, maar ik voel me dan wel schuldig. Met minder drukte om me heen, kan ik me er beter voor open stellen.

Ik heb nooit geweten dat het aan de pil kan liggen, wat wel logisch klinkt. Ik zal eens naar de huisarts gaan.

----------


## smuts

Ik had met de pil ook veel minder zin als toen ik de spiraal had, maar weet niet of dat kwam door de pil of spiraal.

----------


## Daniëlla

Hoi,

Ook ik heb al een aantal maanden geen zin in sex. Ik moet mijzelf er echt toe zetten. Volgens mij komt het omdat ik sinds anderhalf jaar de Mirena spiraal heb. Het enige probleem is als ik hem eruit laat halen, dat ik (wegens een stollingsprobleem in mijn bloed) niet meer aan de pil mag van mijn gyneacoloog en ik wil voorlopig nog geen tweede.

----------


## smuts

Ik had met de spiraal juist veel meer zin, eigenlijk de hele dag wel.

En met de pil veel minder zin.

----------


## elfje

mijn libido was al niet erg hoog, maar nu is het echt tot een nulpunt gedaald... als ik mijn bed maar zie, denk ik al aan slapen, niet aan andere dingen. 's avonds ben ik sowieso veel te moe, 's ochtends zijn de kindjes wakker en hebben mij (ons) nodig. mijn jongste is nu 2 maanden en heb er nog twee van 16 maanden en 8 jaar.
ik ga maar eens oppas regelen voor meer dan een avondje, bijvoorbeeld logeren, dan hebben we 's ochtends ook tijd voor elkaar. 
voel me erg rot over tegenover mijn man, hij pusht niet, maar raakt wel enigszins gefrustreerd... ik ook trouwens, ben teleurgesteld in mezelf...
heeft iemand tips?

----------


## Gozer1987

Mijn vriendin heeft dit probleem ook.. Alleen zonder kinderen.. Als jullie ook eruit komen of de oplossing hebben hoor ik het graag!.. Lees evt. Ook mijn topic bij mannen.

Mvg

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo elfje,

Vervelend dat je door gebrek aan zin jij je schuldig voelt en je man gefrustreerd raakt.
Hopelijk kan je een oppas regelen voor een weekendje en dan samen van elkaar genieten!
Misschien dat je ipv jullie bed een andere plek kan proberen? Bv samen onder de douche elkaa inzepen of 's avonds als de kids slapen lekker op de bank knuffelen of massage en dat er dan meer onstaat? Of misschien voel je je vrouwelijker of sexier als je een mooie jurk of leuke broek/rokje en blouse aan hebt? Soms kan kleding je hele stemming ook maken of breken...
In elk geval heel veel succes en sterkte!
Ik hoop dat je zin weer een beetje terug komt!
Ow de middeltjes voor vrouwen en mannen zoals Spaanse vlieg wat het libido zouden moeten opwekken schijnen volgens de medewerkers van ChristineLeDuc alleen te werken als je al een beetje zin hebt en niet als je geen zin hebt (hoorde ik gister tijdens Ladies Night)...

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

